# Nach Hardwarewechsel nur noch Chaos



## lefteris (17. Juli 2004)

Ich habe das Motherboard und die CPU wechseln lassen und nur noch Probleme.
Es war ein ATHLON XP 1700+ und das Motherboard von QDI. Nun habe ich ein anderes Motherboard (Andere Firma) und die CPU ist ein Pentium Celeron 2000.
Er scheint problemlos zu laufen im Gegensatz zum Vorgaenger, der sich laufend aufhaengte. Nur - nach 15minuetigen Betrieb ist die Grafikkarte gluehend heiss. Desweiteren kann ich keine Musik mehr spielen und die 4 zusaetzlichen USB's arbeiten nicht. Ich erwarte ein XP Prof aus Deutschland, das ich gegen Windows 98 austauschen werde. Kann sich da einiges durch den Systemwechsel aendern? 
Wenn ich unter Systemeinstellungen das System-Icon anklicke und das Fenster oeffnet, muesste unten der Computer mit seiner Bezeichnung zu ersehen sein. Aber es steht eine andere Bezeichnung. Muss ich Einstellungenm im BIOS vornehmen? Das sind fuer mich alles boehmische Doerfer.
Sonnige Gruesse aus Kreta
Lefteris


----------



## littlemike (18. Juli 2004)

Nach einem Wechsel von AMD zu INTEL  sollte man Windows neu installiern.
Du hast jetzt auch USB 2.0 das wird von Windows 98 eh nicht so einfach unterstützt. 

Installier Dein System mit  XP Prof. neu. Installiere auch die Mainboardtreiber die bei dem Mainboard dabei sind. 

Mache alle Updates für Windows (Online)

Dann sollte Dein System OK sein.

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte prüf  ob Du einen Lüfter drauf hast und wenn ja dann schau auch nach ob er sich dreht.

Recht graue aber drückende Grüße  aus
Deutschland / NRW


----------



## lefteris (19. Juli 2004)

Danke fuer deine Antwort. Nachdem nach Neuinstallierungen der Treiber usw. immer noch nichts geklappt hat, wechselt der sogenannte Fachmann das Motherboard aus. In dder Zwischenzeit duerfte auch das XP Prof aus Deutschland eingetroffen sein und dann werde ich weitersehen. Nach vollendeter tat werde ich mich wieder melden.
Lefteris


----------

